# snow blower



## torroo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am correct in assuming there is suppose to be a gap between the mount and the frame holes of the tractor where the model 19250 push bars mount to the rear of a gtx tractor. I just got this blower and push bars and noticed the rear of the push bars have about a 1/2 inch gap. I do not have the latch brackets for it. so I guess the bracket would take up the spacing. can anyone help who has a troy bilt or bolens tractor thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome torroo.
Most members here have walk behind blowers. You may have more luck over at 
Bolens Forum - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

Is this the push bar you are referring to?

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/Q-Series/attachments/19250.pdf


----------



## torroo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

yes. I have a troy bilt 1996-97 model. the push bars I have are that model and they about a 1/2 in gap between the latch ends and the 2 supports that come down off the tractor frame. is this due to the latch bracket takes up that space?


----------

